# RealTek ALC888 
8-channel High Definition Audio HDA NVidia

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Unter kde4 Systemeinstellungen Multimedia ist gelistet

HDA NVidia ()

HDA NVidia () #1

HDA NVidia, ALC888 .....

PulseAudio. Wie kann ich 

HDA NVidia () #1

HDA NVidia, ALC888 .....

PulseAudio entfernen. Funktioniert nicht. Brauche ich nicht. Macht Probleme.

----------

## Finswimmer

HDA NVidia () #1

HDA NVidia, ALC888 ..... 

sind erweiterte Teile deiner normalen Soundkarte.

Entfernen kann man das nicht (ich jedenfalls nicht).

Aber ich habe auch keine Probleme. Ich habe HDA NVidia () immer an erster Stelle und damit wird es auch genutzt.

Was sind denn deine Probleme?

Tobi

----------

## flammenflitzer

Sound ist bei mir korrekt eingerichtet und funktioniert. Unter Systemeinstellungen Multimedia ist gelistet

HDA NVidia ()

HDA NVidia () #1

HDA NVidia, ALC888 .....

PulseAudio

Die letzten 3 geben keinen Ton von sich, lassen sich aber nicht entfernen. Wenn ich Amarok starten erscheint

```
HDA NVidia () funktiioniert nicht, es wird auf HDA NVidia () #1 ausgewichen.
```

Jetzt ist nichts zu hören. Dann muss ich Amarok beenden, neu starten und Sound ist vorhanden.

( https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5948936-highlight-.html#5948936 )

----------

## Finswimmer

Was ist wenn Du HDA NVidia () #1 nach oben in der Priorität verschiebst?

----------

## AmonAmarth

man kann sounddevices für phonon explizit deaktivieren. werf einen blick in:

```
~/.kde4(.X)/share/config/phonondevicesrc
```

----------

